# Nexus 4: Empfangsprobleme



## JohnSh3p4rd (31. März 2014)

Hi,
ich habe seit geraumer Zeit sporadisch Empfangsprobleme mit meinem Nexus 4.

1. Die Datenverbindung funktioniert nicht, obwohl mir das Handy EDGE (ich wohne auf dem Land) anzeigt. So bekomme ich dann im Browser keine Verbindung und in WhatsApp gehen die Nachrichten nicht weg bzw. ich bekomme keine. Meistens hilft da das Handy kurz in den Flugmodus zu setzen, damit es sich neu einwählt. Dann funktioniert die Datenverbindung wieder einwandfrei, bis das Problem wieder auftaucht (oft mehrmals am Tag).

2. Zwischendurch bricht der Empfang komplett ab, sodass ich im Funkloch bin. Beispielsweise auf dem Weg zur Schule; an manchen Tagen habe ich sehr guten Empfang, und an einem anderen Tag habe ich am gleichen Ort keinen Empfang. Dabei hilft der Flugmodus-Trick auch nicht.
Das interessante dabei ist, dass ich in den Einstellungen unter "Mobilfunkanbieter" den Netz-Anbieter (1&1) finde. Wenn ich mich versuche manuell einzuwählen, bekomme ich nach 1-2 Minuten die Meldung "Ihre SIM-Karte unterstützt keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk." (siehe Anhang).
Dann hilft nur das Handy neu zu starten.

Die technischen Daten:
LG Nexus 4 16GB
Android 4.2.2 (kein Root)
1&1 D2-Netz mit 500 MB-Flat

Meine Frage wäre erstmal, ob es an meinem Handy liegt oder am D2-Netz?
Ich vermute das es am Handy-Netz liegt, weil mein Vater (Galaxy S4) und meine Schwester (Galaxy S3), die ebenfalls bei 1&1 sind, haben ähnliche Probleme.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ahab (31. März 2014)

Ja, ich würde auch auf Netzprobleme tippen, insbesondere, weil auch noch andere betroffen sind. Am besten, du fragst einfach mal bei 1&1, oder Vodafone an. Vielleicht sind hier Arbeiten am Netz das Problem. Ansonsten wirst du leider nicht viel tun können, außer den Anbieter zu wechseln, wenn es untragbar ist. In ländlichen Gebieten würde ich persönlich auch eher auf T-Mobile setzen.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (31. März 2014)

Das Problem besteht ja schon seit mehreren Monaten, also kann man Netz-Arbeiten ausschließen. Mein Vater hatte schon mit 1&1 telefoniert, die wollten das überprüfen. Das war aber auch schon mehrere Wochen her.

Ich möchte nur sicher gehen, dass das Netz das Problem ist und nicht mein Handy, weil es wäre etwas ärgerlich wenn man den Anbieter wechselt und das Problem dann trotzdem bleibt. Schließlich kostet das Geld.
Mich wundert halt vor allem die Meldung "Ihre SIM-Karte unterstützt keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk.".


----------



## osterhasenkamel (31. März 2014)

Falls es nicht das Netz sein sollte ... Hab auch das Nexus 4 und das reagiert extrem sensibel wenn schlechter Empfang ist. Da bleibt das Handy einfach stecken und verbindet sich nicht mehr neu. Man hat dann 0 Empfang, Flugmodus Wechseltrick oder das Resetten des Funkmoduls klappt nicht. Hier hilft wirklich nur neustart. Das trotz Empfang keine Datenverbindung da ist, hatte ich bis jetzt vllt. 1-2mal seit ich das N4 besitze. Und das Teil hab ich schon über ein Jahr. Du kannst dem ganzen etwas entgegenwirken, wenn du es auf reines 2G zwingst, dann ist es nicht ganz so schlimm. Das Teil hat einfach Probleme ständig zwischen 3g / 2g hin und her zuspringen. Auf Arbeit hab ich schlechten Empfang und dementsprechend diese Probleme. Nicht oft, aber öfters...


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (31. März 2014)

Ich habe das Nexus seit letztem Sommer, bin von der Leistung und so sehr zufrieden, nur der Empfang spinnt halt zwischendurch rum.

Bevorzugter Netztyp ist schon auf 2G eingestellt, genauso wie der Vodafone/1&1 APN.
Ich verstehe aber nicht ganz, wieso mir das Handy als Mobilfunknetz EDGE anzeigt, aber das Internet offensichtlich nicht funktioniert. Eine App kann das nicht auslösen, oder?

Ich habe mich außerdem mal nach einem neuen Anbieter umgeschaut und bin bei congstar hängen geblieben. 9 Cent Tarif mit 500 MB Flat. Preislich unterscheiden sich die D1-Anbieter alle nicht so wirklich. Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?


----------

